# Communal Tank - First time keeping Millipede



## gbatemper (Apr 18, 2012)

A communal tank. Hissing Cockroach, Oranata Harvestmen, AGB, Ivory Millipede, Narceus Americanus. Orange and Dwarf white Isopods hiding in their somewhere, and I will one day add springtails.
I might take out the AGB or 1,2 Hissing Cockroach because I fear it may be a little crowded. The Millipedes all munch on the moss happily, and a I use the end of a small spoon for food.

I do not know whether I should be using a water bowl. The mister generally gets the humdity around 60-90% I also will add around 1-2 more inches of Substrate which will arrive from bugsincyberspace by the end of the week.

I am also planning to feed it some organic argula I washed many times (with soap to remove pesticide), but I am still hesitant and worried since the pesticide may have been absorbed, etc. Should I be worried, or not risk it?

I use blue light to light the tank. The hissing cockroach sometimes gets into the light fixture, but they usually end up falling back down. I may put some kind of oil based cream to prevent them from climbing, any recommendations? 










edit - The substrate is not as wet as it seems. It is moist.
-Note: I got all of these today from a shipment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Apr 18, 2012)

You'll receive the most success out of a setup like this by adding some large bark pieces for hiding without the need to burrow, some leaf litter, and a few branches jutting out of the substrate for climbing and perches. 

Get a screen lid to prevent escapes, and if you can cover part of it with plastic to keep in humidity (except of course around the light).


----------



## Tarantel (Apr 18, 2012)

Keeping millipedes is great but you are making the same mistake I did. Your substrate is coco fiber when it should be a mixture of 50% coco fiber 25% dead leaves and 25% rotting wood. Collect the wood and leaves from outside, boil them, and mix them with the fiber. It's also good to have about six inches of substrate, especially with an AGB. The millipedes don't need a hide but you might want to put one in there for the roaches. Also the surface should be mostly covered with leaves. And are you giving them cat/dog food and lettuce every week or so? The roaches need it I think and the Pedes do better with it. Also don't feed them anything you washed with detergent.


----------



## cacoseraph (Apr 18, 2012)

that first pic is just awesome!



if you are looking to maximize your chances of getting baby AGB's i would keep them separate.  all the millis and roaches i have kept will eat just about anything so they might eat AGB eggs


----------



## gbatemper (Apr 19, 2012)

AbraxasComplex - The tank has several open wholes on the top, with a wire mesh covering them to prevent the Hissing Cockroach escaping. The plastic hinge on top edges of the tank is huge though, making things hard to clean.
Tarantel - Yeah, I'm planning to mix this coco fiber with the substrate I ordered from bugsincyberspace, and some oak leaves from Josh's frog. Yeah, I used to have a major fish tank so I feed them some fairly expensive fish food I had left over.
cacoseraph - Thanks. Not really planning to breed AGB's though, (their's only 1).


----------



## gbatemper (Apr 19, 2012)

The hissing cockroach got into the Fogger tube, but it didn't get too far. Put some petroleum jelly and see whether it can still climb.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 19, 2012)

I've had some luck elevating the food dish off the substrate.  These messy eaters will still drag bits over the surface but it has been helpful in controlling mite populations.

I'm a little confused about washing pesticides off of organic veggies because they should be pesticide free, but I suppose certified organic can mean different things per region, oddly enough.


----------



## gbatemper (Apr 19, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> I've had some luck elevating the food dish off the substrate.  These messy eaters will still drag bits over the surface but it has been helpful in controlling mite populations.
> 
> I'm a little confused about washing pesticides off of organic veggies because they should be pesticide free, but I suppose certified organic can mean different things per region, oddly enough.


Yeah, I'm honestly confused too. I asked one of the store owners, and was told organic food may have pesticides in them despite being organic.

I have seen one or 2 mites, but not too many yet. 

The African Giant pede hasn't burrowed yet, which is a little unusual.


----------



## SDCPs (Apr 22, 2012)

You have some very nice creatures! I love the photos!!!


----------



## Yoxigan (Apr 24, 2012)

Where did you get them from?


----------



## gbatemper (Apr 24, 2012)

Yoxigan said:


> Where did you get them from?


Ken the bug guy for AGB
Josh Frog for Springtail and Oak Leaves
Warren Bautista for Ivory Millipede
KyuZo for the isopods
Bugsincyberspace for Everything else


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Apr 28, 2012)

That is quite the menagerie!


----------



## Anonymity82 (Apr 28, 2012)

Did you just hit the lottery! Jealous!


----------



## gbatemper (Apr 28, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Did you just hit the lottery! Jealous!


Lol. Just saved money for several years for a pet, decided to pick millipedes and etc since they were low maintenance and easy. 

I added some pears, it started rotting and now it looks all melted with mold. The mold disappeared after a few days (I suppose it's the springtails eating all of them) and the melted looking pear is slowly disappearing. I see marks of the oak leaves and random scraps of wood being chewed on at night.
I randomly notice the orantus every so often, in random places (Usually in the corners of the tank to avoid being crushed). It just nibbles on the fish food.

It also seems the fogger drives them nuts. Especially the madagascars. Probably will just switch to a regular mister.


----------



## gbatemper (Apr 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JNQuvxr2DAY[/YOUTUBE]
Added some leaves and extra substrate after I took this vid. Took the vid at night where most of the millipedes are active.
It's been a week and everything seems fine so far. I will probably take out AGB if I feel theirs a overcrowding problem. I also need to replace the lights, as it seems they can see the light (The roaches immediatly move when I turn the light on, the millipedes immediately curl), although it may be the slight sound or vibration that is caused when I turn on the light. 

It's also a miracle that theirs 1 Ornatus alive. I have yet to find the other 2 that is most probably dead. This one seems to survive through anything.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Apr 29, 2012)

My round millipedes are very offended by the flash light. My flat millipede doesn't seem to mind in the least.


----------



## Zman181 (Apr 30, 2012)

gbatemper said:


> A communal tank. Hissing Cockroach, Oranata Harvestmen, AGB, Ivory Millipede, Narceus Americanus. Orange and Dwarf white Isopods hiding in their somewhere, and I will one day add springtails.
> I might take out the AGB or 1,2 Hissing Cockroach because I fear it may be a little crowded. The Millipedes all munch on the moss happily, and a I use the end of a small spoon for food.
> 
> I do not know whether I should be using a water bowl. The mister generally gets the humdity around 60-90% I also will add around 1-2 more inches of Substrate which will arrive from bugsincyberspace by the end of the week.
> ...


Wow, those pictures are just AWESOME!!!  They look beautiful together.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 1, 2012)

Very nice setup!
I think I now want to do something very similar!


----------



## gbatemper (May 1, 2012)

sr20det510 said:


> Very nice setup!
> I think I now want to do something very similar!


I would recommend using at least a 10 gallon or 20 gallon. Make the substrate maybe a inch extra deeper then required.

Several of the moss are completely gone, all eaten. Started added oak leaves and fish pellets and sprinkled the pellets all around the tank. They disappear over the night (Probably due to digging, springtails and isopods, and just eating)


----------



## gbatemper (May 9, 2012)

Found a dead Ivory Millipede. It seemed as if it was dead for some time, and was VERY soft. Nothing else was different.
Just in case, I removed some carrots I put the day before as even though I cleaned it thorougly I am not taking chances.

The AGB also hijacked the Madagascar hole.


----------

